# Period of Guarantee



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Just a simple question.

In Portugal there is a limit of 5 years as a guarantee for any works to be repaired etc.

I bought a new build in October 2008 and it was finished in September 2007.

Does the guarentee start from October 2008 or September 2007.???

Thanks for any replies.

Jerry


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

From when Habitation Certificate issued not legal till then I believe.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just a further to guarantee it breaks down a bit 1 year of 5 for small item snagging and 5 years for structural


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck with the guarantee... coz our builder went BUST!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Isn't guarantee through INCI?


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Carlos the builder of our house lives 2 doors away and his cousin who is a partner lives next door. Carlos has a 10,000,000 euro project that he has planning permission for and that is only to sell the planning permission on. It's for a complete resort, 600+ bedrooms, shopping complex, entertainment centre......you get the picture. I have all the plans here in the house in a a presentation pack.
He is a friend big time and said the other day when we were out together that the electric gates needed painting. I said guarentee and he almost choked on the cigar I gave him but I know he will do it FOC. It's that I wanted to know as a matter of interest more than anything what the law was in relation to the guarantees.
He willl be selling his fourth house in the next 10 days out of 8. Not bad considering the climate at the moment and thats in the last 7 months. Trying to get a discount out of him is like trying to get blood out of a stone so he has maintained his prices which is rare.
A wonderful family and his dad is a great character who is still after the ladies at 80 years young.
Thanks for the info all.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Painting the gates don't come under guarantee


----------

